# UNIX Timestamp, was ist nach dem 19.1.2038?



## masta (15. Dezember 2002)

Eigenlich steht schon alles im Betreff, was ist nachdem 19.1.2038?
Wird dann einfach wieder rückwärts gezählt?


----------



## vipey (15. Dezember 2002)

ich hab keine ahnung ^^ http://www.team-reCaL.de/time.php gib halt mal als enddatum 20.01.2038 ein -> geht nemme


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Dezember 2002)

Das liegt wohl an dem gleichen Grund wie dieser Flop namens "Jahr 2000-Problem". 
Damals hat man sich wohl einfach gedacht, dass der Unix-Timestamp ausreicht, um einen Zeitpunkt genau zu definieren. Allerdings muss irgendwann auch mal Schluss sein, weil der Timestamp nun mal eine bestimmte Grösse hat und weil damit nur die Sekunden dargestellt werden, die seit dem 1.1.1970 vergangen sind.
Um wirklich jedes denkbare Datum darstellen zu können, wäre logischerweise eine sehr viel grössere Speichermenge nötig, als der Timestamp. Wenn die Menschheit sich bis zum 20. Januar 2038 noch nicht selbst vernichtet hat, wird irgendjemand garantiert noch mal den Timestamp erweitern - genau wie die IP-Adressen gerade ausgebaut werden.


----------



## vipey (15. Dezember 2002)

timestamp = 8^8 sekunden !?


----------



## masta (16. Dezember 2002)

Es wäre doch einfach die Sekunden ab einem neuen Datum zählen zu lassen. Als Beispiel den 1.1.2030. Oder würden damit Probleme auftauchen?


----------



## ohio (16. Dezember 2002)

und was machst dann mit der zeit vor 2030 ? ignorieren? ich hab keinen schimmer..


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin jetzt 26 
in 36 Jahren bin ich 62 und geh in Rente
.....



mich kümmerts nicht.
Nein das wird schon werden


----------



## Wolfsbein (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Ich bin jetzt 26
> in 36 Jahren bin ich 62 und geh in Rente...
> mich kümmerts nicht.
> Nein das wird schon werden  *


[OT]
Als politisch interessierter Mensch muss ich dir leider sagen, dass du wahrscheinlich bis 70 Arbeiten musst. Ich bezahle deine Rente nämlich nicht, da ich auswandere und selber nie im Leben Rente bekommen würde.
[/OT]


----------



## ohio (16. Dezember 2002)

*oii...*

jetzt gehts aber ans eingemachte  wo gehts denn hin weltenbummler?


----------



## Sebastianus (16. Dezember 2002)

Hola!
Also ich sehe da eigentlich kein Problem, da der Timestamp die Anzahl der Sekunden nach dem 1.1.1970 halt angibt. PHP ist nur nicht in de rLage den Stamp für später zu berechnen. Speichern z.B. in ner DB ließe sich dadurch ermöglichen, statt INT halt VARCHAR zu nehmen! Dann sollte genug Platz sein!
Also sollten sich die PHP Developer mal ranhalten!!!
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *[OT]
> Als politisch interessierter Mensch muss ich dir leider sagen, dass du wahrscheinlich bis 70 Arbeiten musst. Ich bezahle deine Rente nämlich nicht, da ich auswandere und selber nie im Leben Rente bekommen würde.
> [/OT] *



Na glaub ich nicht denn ich bin selbständig und privat Renten versichert


----------



## Wolfsbein (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Na glaub ich nicht denn ich bin selbständig und privat Renten versichert
> *


Ok das ist natürlich ein Argument. Allerdings wirst du als Selbstständiger mit Sicherheit auch noch ausgenommen . Und du musst ja trotzdem 15 Jahre(?) in das System einzahlen.


----------



## masta (16. Dezember 2002)

Tja so ist das halt das soziale Netz.


----------



## SynDrome (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastianus _
> *Hola!
> Also ich sehe da eigentlich kein Problem, da der Timestamp die Anzahl der Sekunden nach dem 1.1.1970 halt angibt. PHP ist nur nicht in de rLage den Stamp für später zu berechnen. Speichern z.B. in ner DB ließe sich dadurch ermöglichen, statt INT halt VARCHAR zu nehmen! Dann sollte genug Platz sein!
> Also sollten sich die PHP Developer mal ranhalten!!!
> ...



neeein  
varchar ist, wie der name schon sagt, kein integer-typ sondern ein string-typ! wie willst du damit denn rechnen? in php geht das, weil das eine scriptsprache ist, die sich nen dreck um datentypen kümmert^^ versuch mal mit nem varchar wie 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 zu rechnen ;P da wird nix draus^^


----------



## Sebastianus (17. Dezember 2002)

Wir redeten doch von PHP und keiner anderen Sprache, oder?!?

Außerdem, was bedeuten eigentlich diese komischen Zeichen "^^"?!?


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Dezember 2002)

Nein der unix - timestamp ist ein universeller Zeittyp.

Der Vorteil ist fast alles Sprachen (ausser mal wieder die Microsoft Dinger) verstehen den Unix Timestamp.
Das heisst: viele Programme die geschrieben worden sind auf den Unix Timestamp aufbauen bekommen ein Problem.
Ausserdem bekommt PHP ebenso ein Problem. Denn auch PHP nutzt die Datentypen des drunterliegenden C.
Das heisst auch PHP Scripte werden probleme machen


----------



## Sebastianus (17. Dezember 2002)

Oki! Wir reden dann in 35 Jahren nochmal drüber! Aber was das ^^ heißt, hat mir noch keiner beantwortet!


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

> ausser mal wieder die Microsoft Dinger


Das ist nur bedingt richtig. Selbst bei den "Microsoft-Dingern" (nein, ich mag sie auch nicht! ) gibt es so eine Art Timestamp. Der Aufbau ist vielleicht etwas anders, aber Zeitangaben werden selbst in VB noch als recht lange Zahl angegeben. Microsoft guckt bei sowas halt gerne mal bei bestehenden Techniken ab. 

[holyfly: sorry asphyxia habe statt quote auf edit geklickt und dein betrag editiert statt gecotet. 
Ja Ja wer die Macht hat muss aufpassenm wohin er klickt  ]


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *Das ist nur bedingt richtig. Selbst bei den "Microsoft-Dingern" (nein, ich mag sie auch nicht! ) gibt es so eine Art Timestamp. Der Aufbau ist vielleicht etwas anders, aber Zeitangaben werden selbst in VB noch als recht lange Zahl angegeben. Microsoft guckt bei sowas halt gerne mal bei bestehenden Techniken ab.  *




Ja und der Scheiss heisst Ticks. 
100 Nanosecundentackt seid 0.0.0001 

Als ich nen Spiele Server in C# coden "durfte" habe ich mich immer zu tode geärgert. Denn die Spiele wurden in lingo geschrieben und arbeiteten mit timestamp und ich depp durfte immer von diesen Ticks
in Unix Timestamp umrechnen ... frechheit


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

100 Millisekunden sind das glaub ich eher, aber auch nur bis einschliesslich Windows 98. NT/2000/XP können glaub ich sogar bis auf 10 Millisekunden genau rechnen. Der Unix-Timestamp ist zwar schon relativ weit verbreitet, aber für die Umrechnung kann man sich ja einfach eine Funktion schreiben die man später wieder benutzt. Das sollte ja nicht unbedingt das Riesenproblem sein.
Viel lustiger find ich, dass man Positionsangaben in VB nicht mit Pixeln angibt, sondern mit TWIPS! Damit hat Mickysoft eine Masseinheit geschaffen, die bildschirmunabhängig ist, und sich nie eindeutig in richtige Pixel umrechnen lässt. Grob gesagt sind ungefähr 15 bis 20 Twips ein Pixel, aber ganz genau ist das nicht - und es ist auf jedem Bildschirm anders... Sowas macht erst richtig Spass.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *100 Millisekunden sind das glaub ich eher, aber auch nur bis einschliesslich Windows 98. NT/2000/XP können glaub ich sogar bis auf 10 Millisekunden genau rechnen.  *



Nein asphyxia ich habe das schon richtig definiert
Beweis Frisch aus dem msdn :
Remarks
The value of this property is the number of 100-nanosecond intervals that have elapsed since 12:00 A.M., January 1, 0001.

bis auf 10 millisekunden genaurechnen ist ziemlich lachhaft lasch.
Da hast du dich vertan. bis auf 10 Nanosecunden genaurechnen wohl


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

Na ok, dann hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung. Ich wusste bisher nur, dass man mit handelsüblichen Timern unter Windows nur Intervalle von mindestens 10 Millisekunden kriegen kann.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass man noch genauer messen kann. 
Zumindest theoretisch...  

Aber dass manche Dinge von Microsoft einfach "lachhaft lasch" sind, sollte gerade Dir ja eigentlich nichts neues sein.


----------

